

Animated GIFs the Hard Way – Jon Skinner  of Sublime Text - Gabriel_Martin
http://www.sublimetext.com/~jps/animated_gifs_the_hard_way.html#

======
Gabriel_Martin
Former conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4532146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4532146)

